# Night of the Lepus



## Buck Jones

Most of you are too young to remember the film, _Night of the _Lepus, starring Janet Leigh, Rory Calhoun, Stuart Whitman, and others...the "doc" from Star Trek, for example, but each year around Halloween it is viewed simultaneously by rabbit fanciers around the country who are in the know. This year the event will occuron Mischief Night, Saturday, October 30th.

Video copies are available, but rare. The major? characters in the recent film, _The Matrix, _(#1) can be seen viewing the?_Night of the Lepus_?during some? scenes, so you know how philosophically important the film must have been to be included as background for the _Maxtrix Trilogy_.

We were gearing up for our _Night of the Lepus _party here in NJ, but we know for a fact it is a major event in Tucker Town, and is screened there annually by buns and guests alike, so our group will be descending upon Tucker Town then, like a plague of, well,...rabbits!


Like _Rocky Horror Motion Picture Show_, part of the fun is for guests (buns and humans) to dress up like characters in the movie. Our mini lop, Missy, is requesting her ears be pinned up, like the up-ears Lepus that ravage the little western town in the movie, while hermate, Calbert, wants a dye-job to look like his favorite anti-hero in the flic, who frequently fills the screen with his fiercesome, attack rabbit face.

If you've never seen _Night of the Lepus_, you owe it to yourself to see it, at least once in a life time. Your bun(s), however, will enjoy it time, after time, after time. Trust me!

Buck


----------



## Elf Mommy

Read Reviews at:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069005/

http://www.shoestring.org/mmi_revs/lepus.html

http://www.agonybooth.com/lepus/

http://www.geocities.com/tyrannorabbit/nightlepus.html


----------



## Buck Jones

That be the one! If you have a copy, be sure to join us on Saturday, October 30th at 9:00 P.M. EST.Rest of the country views at the same time, compensating for the different time zones, enabling all of us tomake supporting phone calls during the most scary and scintillating scenes.

Buck


----------



## Elf Mommy

So, you're going to dub your videotape and snail mail us all a copy, right Buck?


----------



## Buck Jones

I used to have that capability, and I still might, if my old player in the basement still works.? I couldn't promise anything, but if you're serious about? the Mischief Night screening, I would certainly look into it.?? My copy is that, a copy, so your's would be a copy of a copy, with the deterioration that entails, but let me know how serious you are about it and I'll start rummaging around in the "black hole" we call the basement.

Buck


----------



## Elf Mommy

Seriously, Buck, if you copy it for me, I will watch it on that day at that time, and be posting here along with the movie. I was a total Rocky Horror fan!


----------



## Carolyn

I may be able to put my hands on a website you can purchase the movie from. Will look into it on this end.

They just don't dress or act like that anymore. The pure terror in Janet Leigh's screams when she single handledly must ward off a group of Giant Lepus as she protects her daughter from attack is priceless. Can't believe _Night of the Lepus_ wasn't bigger than _Psycho._

No one in the town is safe from The Lepus, Not Man nor Beast. 

The residents of Tucker Town look forward to this event each year. We would most certainly welcome you and yours, Buck Jones.  

The bigger the army, the better.

-Carolyn

P.S. Is it true or a rumor that Janet Leigh is on her deathbed. Heard someone mention that the other day. I wonder why in her Biography they didn't mention the Lepus movie. Hmm.


----------



## Buck Jones

I'll see what I can do.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy

Buck, as you know, I'm a great fan of _Night of the Lepus_. 

This sounds like a good idea. Will try to find a copy and join in the festivities with you all via long distance.


----------



## Buck Jones

Get the pop corn ready and park Sherman in front of the TV, but then, maybe, you don't want to give him any ideas, eh? LOL

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> how come those rabbits have no ears...




So they cannot hear your death curdling screams! Maahahahahahaaaa!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

I had gotten my copy by doing searches on the net of Rare or Out of Print Movies. 

The quality isn't great in the film. They certainly didn't spend a fortunte making or filming it so getting a copy of a copy is struggling. 

outofprintmovies.com has the DVD. They also warn you of the quality. 

You'll either love the movie or hate it. Either way, you'll laugh.


-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah

Oh this sounds too good to be true! I have to find a copy. Thanks for the tip Buck.


----------



## Carolyn

BEWARE of THE HARE! :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun

I have found this site if you want a copy

http://www.wings.to/rarevid/nol.htm


Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You guys are creeping me out! I'm one of those girls who is soooooo afraid of scary movies! IF I watch one, it's with a group, I hide behind a pillow and under a crocheted blanket so I can peek through the holes! I'm always in control of the remote control so I can stop the movie when it becomes too intense! I don't think I'll be watching any freaky, horror bunny movies! :shock:

I NEVER would have figured Buck, Carolyn and BunnyMommy for the horror movie kind.....I'll just go to bed early that night! :?


----------



## Buck Jones

Better check beneath the bed.....ya never can tell, about those bunnies.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Buuucccckkkk! Be nice!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I NEVER would have figured Buck, Carolyn and BunnyMommy for the horror movie kind.....I'll just go to bed early that night! :?








Love them, Raspberry!

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

The Missus and I have decided to don bunny costumery, while Calbert and Missy have changed their preferences to mimicking the human actors and actresses.?? We're all practicing our scared faces and blood curdling screams in preparation for the screening at 9:00 P.M. EST, Saturday, October 30, 2004 in Tucker Town.

Understand the buns in Tucker Town have a parade and make fierce grimaces at any humans who chance to take exception to their festivities.? Missy and Calbert said they're more than willing to demonstrate their solidarity by marching ?alongside the Tucker Town citizens during the event.? They're practicing their "mean" faces right now, as I type this post.

Wphew!? Scary!!? I'll tell you!? Wouldn't want to meet them out in the desert some lonely night, or day, for that matter.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Don't worry about feeding Missy and Calbert, Buck. 

They'll like what we're servingfor dinner that night.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*FREAKS!*


----------



## TrampNPigeon

ROFL! You guys are hilarious!You have my husband and I both rolling with that last pictures Carolyn. I had seen it before but this post is the perfect place for it! 

As for the movie, I know I have seen it before a long long time ago on late night TV, but my husband hasn't seen it so I'm thinking we may have to try and hunt down a copy as well. Wonder if the AMC channel takes requests?? hehe

-Cheryl


----------



## dreamgal042

Raspberry, im the exact same way. I spent half of the 2nd LOTR (which, btw i was literally forced to go to) hiding under my heavy winter coat.


----------



## diamond

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Buuucccckkkk! Benice!




yeh buck!!


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *FREAKS!*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'll watch a comedy over and over again. I really like comedy/action flicks...All the Lethal Weapon Movies, Bad Boys, Beverly Hills Cop...I've watched My Cousin Vinny a thousand times! But I really, really, don't like scary movies!!!! Especially Devil stuff...like that Denzel Washington movie...Fallen....AAAGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Aww Raspberry Swirl,

It's not _really_ scary, it's more comical than anything else. Believe me, you Won't have to hide under the covers. I'll even make a copy for you myself if that's what it takes.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Aww Raspberry Swirl,
> 
> It's not _really_ scary, it's more comical than anything else. Believe me, you Won't have to hide under the covers. I'll even make a copy for you myself if that's what it takes.
> 
> -Carolyn


Yes, it is!? It is really *SCARY*!? Yup.? Yup.? It really is!.? It'll scare the pants right off you and your buns will never be the same if you permit them to ?be exposed to? it.? (puns/buns intended)? That's why we only watch it once each year on Mischief Night, the night before Halloween.? We all watch it at the same time (9:00 P.M.EST), across the nation, so we can support one another with phone calls if need be and keep all the bunnies under control.

You have no idea how truculent they become when they see their fierce cousins on the TV screen.? Right away, they ?develop? some grandioseideas and dreams, and if you're not careful,... you're dead meat!

Dressing up like movie characters helps to confuse the buns, so theydon't get organized and begin to, "feel their oats," so to speak.? Youwill not know how to dress, however, if this is your first screening.? 

First time, don't worry about costuming, but I recommend watching very closely,and perhaps taking notes on how to deal with lots and lots of very bad bunnies.? As this is the second, of what is an annual _Night?of the Lepus_? event, you will have time to? prepare for next year...if your bunnies permit!

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Somebody is trying to trick me....I'm just not sure who it is yet....


----------



## dreamgal042

I'd be safe and believe buck lol


----------



## Carolyn

Dogarnit! 

I almost thought I had Raspberry believing it wasn't too scary.





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

Hey, Raspberry ... I'm a real horror fan. TRUST ME. The movie kind of scared me when I was a child, but as I got older I basically laughed my way through. I'm sure I'll be splitting my sides on the night of the airing. 

It pretty much is more cheesy than scary ... and with the types of special effects that movies use today you could probably let a six-year-old watch it and he/she would laugh their way through it. That's just how cheesy it is. 

Hope this helps! :dude:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thinking this through....I usually trustBunnyMommy....BUT I know she is good buds with Carolyn....I wonder ifthey are in cahoots....


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Thinking this through....I usually trustBunnyMommy....BUT I know she is good buds with Carolyn....I wonder ifthey are in cahoots....


Remember RaspberrySwirl, BunnyMommy has her eyes set on Sebastian!


----------



## Buck Jones

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Thinking this through....I usually trustBunnyMommy....BUT I know she is good buds with Carolyn....I wonder ifthey are in cahoots....


You'll be sorry if you.........

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Raspberry Swirl, 

I'm going to see if I can set up a conference call just before or afterthe movie. It may or may not work, but I'm going to look intoit.





Perhaps it would help to know that you've got people to talk to afterwards??











-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

We're going to be there, at Carolyn's, and theMissus and I each have a cell phone, plus Carolyn's landline. Maybe we could have several conference calls.Our cells give us unlimited time after 9:00 P.M. on weekends,coincidentally, so the long distance calls out would not be chargeableto anyone.

Woo! Woo! We'll keep the buns under control this year, I bet...maybe!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

With the area I'm in, Buck, I don't think you'll get a tone on your cell phone.







-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

Oh, wella! Good intention, while it lasted.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Sure was! The town is battling about where to put up a tower. 





-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Hehe I think there are dead spots all through CTCarolyn... in fact... Our room is a dead zone. Cant get asignal to save our lives. But if we wedge the phone upagainst the window, we have a chance of getting a weak one 



I hate cell phones


----------



## Carolyn

You've got that right, bunsforlife! 

I am surprised that you have troubles overthere aswell. I was beginning to think that we're the lastplace in the country to get a tower in. 


-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

It's funny, you sound like my dad bunsforlife! He hates cell phones, don't even bring them up to him.

My sisters cell doesn't work in my house. As soon as you step out the door, low and behold, it works again!


----------



## u8myhouse

Mine doesn't work in my house either, you have tostand right next to a window to even get the slightest bit ofreception... I always thought it was because my house has ametalroof. 

~Christine~


----------



## bunsforlife

Hehe my cell phone was great when I was still incollege... I mean calling my hun to ask about my bun (look a rhyme!)but now that we all live tgether... I really dont use it much.

Just hate how I can never get service when I NEED it. 

I am rather antisocial, so I dont use the phone that much, but when youare broken down on the side of the road it would be nice if it actuallyworked!

I may have to go rent a copy of this =D there is a video store downhere that has all those old cult flicks. I remember seeing itwhen I was younger, and of course noticing it in the Matrix.It'll be good to remember the nightmares I used to get!


----------



## Carolyn

Elf_Mommy's graphics are scarier than this movie.




-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## BunnyMommy

BOL!!!!

Elf Mommy, you're a HOOT!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Buck! It's here! I haven't picked it up at theUPS store yet. Why? well.... #1 because I don't trust myself not towatch it ahead of time, and #2 because I usually don't visit the UPSstore until my ex-husband's child-support check comes in. So, I'm readyfor the big night!!! woo hooo!


----------



## rabbitgirl

Elf mommy!!! you survived! Are things crazy there???



Rose


----------



## Elf Mommy

no! things are sunny and wonderful. It completely missed us. However, we are watching Jeanne, as it seems totally undecided at this point whether she will be a hurricane or a tropical storm or a tropical depression, or go out to the ocean, or come to Florida... so...who knows at this point.

I'm so glad to have this community, though. I have to tell you all, I check this board every time I'm online. I read EVERY post, and I do mean EVERY post, even if it doesn't concern me, even if I never respond. I have loved rabbits since...well...forever, but I am always learning something new here. (as a side note: my mother--as insane as I am--laminated EVERY piece of writing I did in 2nd grade...in amongst the writing are many pieces dedicated to the fact that I_ will_ own a rabbit in the future, this is how I will chose one, this is what I need to look for, this is who I need to buy one from, etc etc etc.... I guess I've always been dedicated to research. )

Thank you all for the heartfelt messages sent to me...and everyone here on the boards. I love the family atmosphere here!

Minda


----------



## Carolyn

Elf_Mommy,

You are very Cool! 


-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Buck! It's here! I haven't picked it up at the UPS storeyet. Why? well.... #1 because I don't trust myself not to watch itahead of time, and #2 because I usually don't visit the UPS store untilmy ex-husband's child-support check comes in. So, I'm ready for the bignight!!! woo hooo!




Great! We'll all get settled in our seats and ready for the feature. I'm a middle-theater seat person myself, to where my peripheral vision just catches the edges of the screen. No hiding of your eyes, now, you hear!

Buck


----------



## Elf Mommy

Can I mute it so I can't hear the scary music???


----------



## Buck Jones

No! Either you're wit' us, or agin us! Make yer cherse, you 'fraidy cat!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

This picture belongs in this post. It scares the heck out of me!











-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## Carolyn

You just wait, BunnyMommy.

There's a rabbit that emerges from the sand and looks Just Like That!!

You'll see and you'll look like this: :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

I remember. I know just the one that you're talking about.


----------



## Carolyn

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


THAT'S GREAT!!


That one freaks me out! Buck says it's a live rabbit. He can see it breathe!


-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

Yep, I do think that I read that it was a live rabbit and they filmed him amidst a miniature scale set.


----------



## Carolyn

Janet Leigh passed away today, Bless Her Heart.I'm sure her Spirit will enjoy watching all of us honoring her BestMovie. Thanks, Janet!
















[align=center]



[/align]











-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

I so have to watch this movie.


----------



## Carolyn

*Stephanie wrote: *


> I so have to watch this movie.






They'llmost likelybe showing it on t.v. now thatJanet died. One channel usually always does a tribute to thedeceased by running all of their movies. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Interview with Janet Leigh: *

*DF:* Did you have a sense at the time which pictures would becomeclassics and which ones would become real cornerstones in your career? 

*JL:* Believe me, every time I did a script or a picture, I did itas though it was the best picture in the world. That's the only way todo it. I don't know how to do it any other way. Even with bad picturesI did that. I didn't say at the beginning, "This is a piece of you knowwhat and I'm not even going to try." In all honesty, I made a badpicture in the 1970s called NIGHT OF THE LEPUS, and I certainly didn'tapproach that picture that way. 


*DF:* NIGHT OF LEPUS is a real sci-fi classic, though. Lots of people really love that movie. 


*JL:* It's a cult picture now which is funny to me. You know, itwas the scifi time in the 1970s. It was the time of animals andexperiments and mad scientists and this script came and it read reallygreat and I liked it. I read it and I was scared and it made sense tome. So, I said yes (to making NIGHT OF THE LEPUS). And, I don't care ifthe rabbit is six feet tall, the rabbit is still Peter Rabbit. When yousee those rabbits on the screen you think, "Oh, it's a cute bunnyrabbit." And afterwards it was sheer disaster, I thought. I've actuallyhad someone come to me to make a sequel to NIGHT OF THE LEPUS and Iturned it down. 


*DF:* I can't blame them for wanting to do that at all. It's a cult picture that's really loved. 


*JL:* That is so strange to me. I turned it down. I said, "No, I'msorry. I'm past that now." But I gave (NIGHT OF THE LEPUS) my allbecause that's our job. You certainly know going onto some picturesthat the film isn't going to win an Academy Award.











"Dammit, Jim, I'm a doctor, not a soldier... but that ain't gonna stop me from _kickin' some bunny tail!!_"


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Stephanie wrote: *


> I so have to watch this movie.



Stephanie NOOOOOO!!!! IT'S ASCARYMOVIE!



It's about freakin' killerrabbits!



6' tall ones! (which SOMEBODY forgot tomention

)

DON'T LET THEM TRICK YOU! You'll never look at your sweet bunny the same again!


----------



## Carolyn

Are you really that much ofa

,RaspberrySwirl? A day in the life of having as many kids asyou do is _ten-times_ scarier than Giant KillerRabbits!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Raspberry...

Fivekids...



Kids are wayyyyyy less scary than horrormovies! After all, anyone who knows me very well would tell you I'mjust a kid stuck in an adultbody!


----------



## Carolyn

Don't have to know you very well to know you're a kid at heart. 





-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

We're looking forward to joining the fun andhorror -- but this is no mere sci fi flick -- this is real lifefolks. Judges have been sent to the hospital after beingmauled bymad rabbits! 

Heed our warnings and prepare yourself for the "Night of the Lepus"!



whoooooooooo -- I've scared even myself LOL



Pam


----------



## Buck Jones

*pamnock wrote:*


> We're looking forward to joining the fun and horror -- butthis is no mere sci fi flick -- this is real life folks.Judges have been sent to the hospital after being mauledbymad rabbits!
> 
> Heed our warnings and prepare yourself for the "Night of the Lepus"!
> 
> 
> 
> whoooooooooo -- I've scared even myself LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


Well,...yeah,...duh...everybody should know how lethal rabbits can beif they've seen _Monty Python's Holy Grail. _I mean,they wouldn't show that stuff if it wasn't really true.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Stephanie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I so have towatch this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie NOOOOOO!!!! IT'S ASCARYMOVIE!
> 
> 
> 
> It's about freakin' killerrabbits!
> 
> 
> 
> 6' tall ones! (which SOMEBODY forgot tomention
> 
> )
> 
> DON'T LET THEM TRICK YOU! You'll never look at your sweet bunny the same again!
Click to expand...

But, your _sweet bunny _will be lookin' at you, though...when you least expect it!

Buck


----------



## dajeti2

*I for one am NOT allowing Apollo anyviewing of this movie. He is so big now and with his attitude....nope Ichoose life lol. I will most certainly be watching the big bad bunnyrabbits. In case I get tooo scared I will have my husband and son therefor support and in my hand will be my phone. When I need that extra bitoff reassurance.*

*Bring on Night of the Lepus!!*

*Tina*


----------



## Carolyn

Hey RaspberrySwirl, 

How ABOUT That! Dajeti2's not afraid and she's got a GIANT FLEMISH living among her. :shock: 

Know what she said?

She said:

*"BRING ON NIGHT OF THE LEPUS"*


That's what She said!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

* snicker, snicker*


----------



## dreamgal042

hey, im with raspberry. but i got a flemish giantliving with me too. its called "my fears", and they constantly get inthe way of my movies.


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn, *

*If you notice I said "Apollo Will Not Be Watching". Eversince he won the show and became the unofficial mascot of thecampgrounds this summer, he has more than enough attitude lol. Don'tneed to give my baby no ideas. I would be scared and camping out atyour house lol.*

*Tina*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

Dajeti2,

C'moooonnnnn over!

The more the merrier!!

In Tucker Town, this event is a National Holiday!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?
> 
> ?





What a piece of work.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*I would come to your house to get awayfrom the demon rabbit. First, he's too spoiled, I can't even goshopping without him pouting and moping. That means a 10 hour drivewith a killer bunn in the backseat. Now that's scary.*

*Second, you gonna have way too bunnies at your house allplotting and schemeing. I think I'll sleep in Apollo's cage and lockthe door.*

*Tina*

*Can't wait to see and haven't even peeked. Hard not to.*


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## BunnyMommy

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of work.
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh for heaven'ssake!!!!!

I'll watch the dang movie!!! 

So help me Carolyn.....Oh, well, fine then, I'M IN!


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## dreamgal042

No raspberry! its a trap! dont cave! *rocks backand forth in the feeble position humming the theme song to TeenageMuntant Ninja Bunnies*


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Oh for heaven'ssake!!!!!
> 
> I'll watch the dang movie!!!
> 
> So help me Carolyn.....Oh, well, fine then, I'M IN!





It's ABOUT Time!!! 

Shheeesshh!!

You'redifficult. 

And as to the kids, it was this little girl that started the whole mess!







-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

Great - now I'm going to have nightmares . . .



:shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Wait aminute....you didn't tell me that bunnies _and_ cute children werein the movie! What the heck? That is my life! What are you trying to doto me here? You know, I might have forgotten a prior commitment thatnight...I think I promised Dreamgal I'd help her clean out her bunnycages. :shock:


----------



## Stephanie

And we're supposed to believe that one? Yeesh! We weren't born yesterday, Raspberry.


----------



## StickyBird

Lol! You guysare too funny! I should totally try and find a copy of themovie to watch. Nice try trying to make us guilible peoplebelieve that there are really killer rabbits out there! As ifthat could even be *a huge, red-eyed earless rabbitsneaks up from behind and cackles madly* ...AHHH!!! They're coming!!!! Head for theHILLS!!

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## BunnyMommy

*Carolyn wrote: *


> And as to the kids, it was this little girl that started the whole mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




That's her! That's her!!!!! That's that BRAT!!!!

Every time I see her picture I want to pull out a switch!!!! :X


----------



## Carolyn

-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah

> That's her! That's her!!!!! That's that BRAT!!!!
> 
> Every time I see her picture I want to pull out a switch!!!! :X




Get her Bunnymommy!

I just got the movie today. I'm fighting the temptation to watch it.Though, I must tell you, since the movie entered the apartment, somespooky rabbit behavior has been occuring. 

My little Mella jumped into my lap repeatedly this afternoon. To giveme kisses you ask? NO she kept jumping on me to nibble my fingers anddig my legs. I'd put her down &amp; she'd come back to nibble somemore. Good people of the Rabbits Only Forum...I think my rabbit...isout for...*blood*. I think the very presence of this movie hassent Mella over to the dark side. Of course for Mella, that was a veryshort trip.


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Mr. Buck Jones,

You said in this thread: "Everyone should know how lethal rabbits can be if they've seen _Monty Python's Holy Grail_." 

I have not seen this movie.

I do not know anything about it.

I'm sure we can all rent that one at the video store. Perhaps when thisviewing is over and you feel we're 'back to normal', then you can postwhen that movie will run?

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *I for one am NOT allowing Apollo any viewing ofthis movie. He is so big now and with his attitude....nope I chooselife lol. I will most certainly be watching the big bad bunny rabbits.In case I get tooo scared I will have my husband and son there forsupport and in my hand will be my phone. When I need that extra bit offreassurance.*
> 
> *Bring on Night of the Lepus!!*
> 
> *Tina*


She may be pretty brave right now, before viewing the movie, but waituntil she watches it, then she'll sing a different tune, I'llbetcha! She's gonna need all the help she can get with thatmonster rabbit, Apollo, there gettin' all those crazy ideas from themovie rabbits. Even if he can't see it, with those "radarears," he most certainly will hear what's going on.

Buck


----------



## dreamgal042

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> You know, I might have forgotten aprior commitment that night...I think I promised Dreamgal I'd help herclean out her bunny cages. :shock:



theres my girl! of course, Ivory's cage doesnt need cleaning. Its ashwho does. and if youve seen the size of his cage, it really is a 2person job


----------



## Carolyn

I used to think 'The Bunny Yawn' was cute.

After seeing this movie, it takes on a whole new meaning. 

:shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

Carolyn-

You've never seen _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_? That's just tragic...

It shouldn't be too hard to find at any local video store. Just don'teat while watching it - you might choke while laughing, and that'snever good


----------



## Carolyn

Nope, m.e. I'm out of the loop on this one. 

I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll eat before I watch the movie. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Dear Mr. Buck Jones,
> 
> You said in this thread: "Everyone should know how lethal rabbits can be if they've seen _Monty Python's Holy Grail_."
> 
> I have not seen this movie.
> 
> I do not know anything about it.
> 
> I'm sure we can all rent that one at the video store. Perhaps when thisviewing is over and you feel we're 'back to normal', then you can postwhen that movie will run?
> 
> -Carolyn


Oops, missed this post. _Holy Grail_, while exceedinglyfunny, and considered Monty Python's best movie, a veritable classic,it is not quite as rabbit oriented as is _Lepus. _Allrabbit owners should view it in order to be prepared for theeventuality of a vicious rabbit attack, but I don't know if the messagewarrants a whole evening devoted to it, as does _Lepus_.

Having said that, we could view it over Halloween weekend, if wesurvive _Night of the Lepus_. It'll take a while for usto substantiate the number of casualties incurred during the viewingaround the nation from rabbits running amok, but your idea ofteleconferencing might make that formidable task a biteasier. Maybe there will be time to see another movie onSunday.

Do you think we will have to put regional EMT's on alert this year,like we did last year? I think it reduced the number offatalities, if not the number of people who were attacked by their ownbunnies. At least they were tended to fairly quickly and mostwere able to survive. If you think so, please distribute anAPB to all the designated regional EMT offices.

I fear that as the number of rabbit owners watching the flic increases,the number of casualties will increase commensurately. Ah,"c'est la vie, eh?"

I've also received notice of an unusual amount of lagomorph activityleading to, and centered upon, Tucker Town. I think the massmigration is already beginning. It's earlier thisyear. I think we're in for a "doozy!"

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Buck,

After last year, the EMTs in Tucker Town marked this date and have beentold that all personnel must report to work that night. To be on thesafe side, the Fire Chief and the Chief of Police, as well as thePresidents of the regional Hospitals are going to be reminding theirpeople of the attack and their need to be working that night.Did you realize that a full moon is going to be out October28th?? The Chief of Police informed me that they're having people workdouble shifts starting the 27th. 

I found out about the teleconferencing call. Everyone could call intoan 800 number and as each person comes on the line, we're connected.The charge would continue until the last person hangs up thephone. Because of the price, it won't be a long call as Icount 8 of us, but for those that are interested, I'll host it.

As to the _Monty Python's Holy Grail_, sounds a plan if the time permits and we survive _The Night of The Lepus_. 

We're just lucky it's One Night. The footage is based on the book, The Year of the Angry Rabbit.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


Has anyone noticed how fast their rabbit's teeth are growing lately?? 


-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

Did we ever decide the time that the viewing will begin?


----------



## Buck Jones

The viewing commences around the country at 9:00P.M. EST, with those in other time zones making the appropriateadjustment. California people get to see it with somedaylight, so they can see the rabbits advancing much better than thoseof us on the east coast.

East coast people are advised to have good perimeter lighting...or suffer the consequences, I'm afraid.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh,great!!!!

I can still go to church that evening. 

Carolyn, I'd be more than happy to contribute my share of theconference call.  I don't think that you shouldbear the entire expense.


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks BunnyMommy,

I'm thinking that the verdict is still out on whether we shouldactually do the conference call rather than just phone eachother. 

The reason being, the price is very high at 27 cents per minute perperson, a fee on top of that for the connection, and with 8 peopletrying to chat, it would be hard for anyone to speak and be heard atthat rate. I'm really leaning towards not doing it becausehaving 8 people on the line would be difficult, I wouldthink. 

Thank you for your offer though, BunnyMommy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

Good GRAVY!!!!!! ... :shock:...*Twenty seven cents a minute*!!!!!...



Uhhhhh ... I'm thinking that SCRAPPING the conference call is the wayto go. There's got to be a better and more cost efficient wayto do it than that. People conference all the time.

I'm going to see if I can do a little research too.


----------



## Carolyn

I agree, BunnyMommy. I thought 27 cents per minute per person was quite ridiculous as well. 

If the conference call can't happen, no big deal. Sharing iton this thread will be just as much fun.I truly don't thinkanything will be lost if we just write about it. We can emaileach other our phone numbers if we wanted to talk to each other aboutit. 

Eight people on a conference call could get prettyconfusing. It occurred to me that people would haveto introduce themselves on the line as their screen name. Youcouldn't say Angela, you're BunnyMommy. No one would knowAngela.



-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

WAIT A MINUTE! Now that's anidea!

I've done it that way beforewhen I used to participate on asoap operadiscussion board. We called it a "Chatand Watch".

What we can do is that night start a thread especially for us (theviewers) and wecan post comments to the thread during thecourse of the movie. Hopefully everyoneis situatedwith their computers such that they can watch the movie and post totheir computers at the same time. In this way there's noexpense involved, everyone still remains true to their screen identity,and there's no fuss. 

What do you all think?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*@#$%%^ SHE SENT ME THEBLASTED MOVIE! *

*In one little moment of weakness, Ibuckled under the peer pressure and said I'd join thecrowd.

*

*Iquickly reversed my decision, but not quick enough! *

*Carolyn was already out the door andon her way to the postoffice!

*

*SHE SENT ME THE MOVIE! NowIHAVE to watchit!

*

*I ain'tscared!!!!*


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## Elf Mommy

sure she just sent the tape? ;-) 

mwa hahaha

beware of bunny packages


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Has anyone noticed how fast their rabbit's teeth are growing lately??
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


And Buck wrote: I've also received notice of an unusual amount oflagomorph activity leading to, and centered upon, TuckerTown. I think the mass migration is alreadybeginning. It's earlier this year. I think we're infor a "doozy!"

Buck


You guys better knock itoff!


----------



## Carolyn

PERFECT IDEA, BunnyMommy! Chat andWatch! I'll sign onto the forum just after the movie's overbecause it's all hooked up together and I'd either have to do one otherthe other, but that sounds great!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Hey RaspberrySwirl,

I read your mind because that tape was already on its way to you whenyou said you'd watchit.



It was already in the mail. 







-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## BunnyMommy

* snicker, snicker*


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Oh,great!!!!???
> 
> ?I can still go to church that evening.



Raspberry Swirl,

I think _you_ better be the one saying your prayers.



* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

By the way, everyone should watch out for this rabbit. It's the oneBunnyMommy and I were talking about earlier in the thread. It's hard tosee in this picture, but it's emerging from the sand to go attack! 

Blink and you'll miss it, but it's _really_ scary! I'd even go asfar as saying, it's the scariest part of the movie in my opinion. Thenagain, maybe not.











-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*Carolyn wrote:*


> PERFECT IDEA, BunnyMommy!? Chat and Watch!? I'll sign ontothe forum just after the movie's over because it's all hooked uptogether and I'd either have to do one or the other, but that soundsgreat!
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


No, Carolyn! We'll bring up our little kitchen TV set w/tape deck andwe can either watch the movie on it, or hook it up to the WEBTVcircuit, whichever works best. We can have our cake and eat it too, inthe form of video and Chat and Watch!

Can we lock the buns in the basement like we did last year?? I noticedthe landlord put bars on the window since last year's window breakingincidents. Did he ever find out Tucker Town residents were responsible?

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Well Buck...You did it again! You solved another problem.

As to what the cops found out about that window breaking, it wasn't a human that did that. 

As explained to me by the Police, during the Night of The Lepus,rabbits are as strong as they are fast. The police officer said thatbars on the windows will not protect us. I just hope that in ourdisguises, the rabbits don't think we're humans.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

On Second Thought, Buck...leave your t.v. at home. I'll just hook up myVCR and t.v. from the bedroom and put it in the main room...duh!



-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

GREAT!!!! Looks like we've got a plangoing!


----------



## Carolyn

BunnyMommy,

You're Brilliant. :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## Sarah

*Carolyn wrote: *


> As to what the cops found out about that window breaking, it wasn't a human that did that.
> 
> As explained to me by the Police, during the Night of The Lepus,rabbits are as strong as they are fast. The police officer said thatbars on the windows will not protect us. I just hope that in ourdisguises, the rabbits don't think we're humans.
> 
> -Carolyn


Well, I am keeping these Tuckertown reports under my hat. There's noway these two rabbits, (particularly the small white one) are going tohear any of that. In fact, they might just stay in their cage onOctober 30th, perhaps even in a different room from us humans! 

I've noticed an unusual amount of staring from Mella's little beady eyes lately and frankly, I don't like it. 

Should my rabbits attack, I'll be the first to blame the folks in Tuckertown, CT...there, I've said it.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Sarah wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> As to what the cops found out about that window breaking, it wasn't a human that did that.
> 
> As explained to me by the Police, during the Night of The Lepus,rabbits are as strong as they are fast. The police officer said thatbars on the windows will not protect us. I just hope that in ourdisguises, the rabbits don't think we're humans.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am keeping these Tuckertown reports under my hat. There's noway these two rabbits, (particularly the small white one) are going tohear any of that. In fact, they might just stay in their cage onOctober 30th, perhaps even in a different room from us humans!
> 
> I've noticed an unusual amount of staring from Mella's little beady eyes lately and frankly, I don't like it.
> 
> Should my rabbits attack, I'll be the first to blame the folks in Tuckertown, CT...there, I've said it.
Click to expand...


----------



## BunnyMommy

* snicker, snicker*


----------



## Carolyn

They know you're scared of them, Raspberry, 

and they like that _very much_.


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*



*

*Deputy:* "Attention! Attention! Ladies and Gentleman, attention!There is a herd of killer rabbits headed this way, and we desperatelyneed your help! Roll up your windows. Turn on your lights and followthe police car at the entrance of the theater. Please keep calm andcooperate with the authorities. Do you read me?"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm formulating aplan. While you all are building up your stash of popcorn and soda,I'll be making sure I have plenty of rolled oats and craisins on hand!In times of warfare it's good to have valuable itemsstockpiled to use in negotiations with the enemy!


----------



## bunsforlife

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm formulating a plan. Whileyou all are building up your stash of popcorn and soda, I'll be makingsure I have plenty of rolled oats and craisins on hand! In times ofwarfare it's good to have valuable itemsstock piled to use innegotiations with the enemy!




hmm... dont forget some pieces of whole wheat toast and unbuttered popcorn!


----------



## BunnyMommy




----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm formulating a plan. Whileyou all are building up your stash of popcorn and soda, I'll be makingsure I have plenty of rolled oats and craisins on hand! In times ofwarfare it's good to have valuable itemsstock piled to use innegotiations with the enemy!




That stuff won't help! 

Oh you poor thing. You really don't know what you're infor. Oh well. Ignorance is bliss, I suppose.





-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That stuff won't help!?
> 
> Oh you poor thing.? You really don't know what you're in for.? Oh well.? Ignorance is bliss, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Yeah, she doesn't understand that the enemy does not negotiate,norgives any quarter. Oats, bloats, croats...don't make adifference to them! They know they can have itALL...later, after they're through.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Can I mute it so I can't hear the scary music???




WARNING: When the bubbly music starts, Pay Close Attention to the Film Footage and know where your rabbits are.

Seriously.

-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Yeah, she doesn't understand that the enemy does notnegotiate,nor gives any quarter.? Oats, bloats, croats...don't make adifference to them!?? They know they can have it ALL...later, afterthey're through.
> 
> Buck


You are too funny Buck!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Elf Mommy

But! Can they be tamed? Can they be broken? Who is the brave soul willing to try the BUNNY BRONCO???!!!!????


----------



## Buck Jones

Certainly, not "moi!" Et vous?

Buck


----------



## Sarah

Good googley moogley, Elf has gotten so big! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn

:shock: Seriously :shock:

Tucker and Fauna are growing. I just noticed it today. 

I measured them yesterday knowing that the week before The Night of theLepus, they always grow a little, but they grew a 1/2 inch more todaythan they did last year at this time.

This isn't cool. 

This could mean something.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

Carolyn, I'd double and _triple_ check those cage latches if I were you :shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy

Isn't tonight the night of the viewing? :shock:

I've got to run and go get some snacks before we get started.Have already had my sister help me hook up the trusty oldVCR!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Not 'til next Saturday I've got mine cued and ready to go!


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh, dear ... oh, DEAR ... .I've been TOTALLY loopy the last few weeks. My sense of timeand orientation is TOTALLY off!

The viewing's not tonight! I've got it all wrong, day, date,everything but the time. I just tied my sister up for 45minutes to get the VCR set up ... and I don't even have itright.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ah but you'll be set and good to go next weekend.You're just very prepared. I'm with you on the loopy thing tho, it'sbeen a crazy month!


----------



## Carolyn

m.e. wrote:


> Carolyn, I'd double and _triple_ check those cage latches if I were you :shock:




ROGER!

Thanks, m.e.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Definitely do that Caro... Gir learned how tofiddle with the latch on the cage last night... so now we triplelock! I think I better keep him in the other room nextSaturday... since he is one for learning new tricks to harass him mumand dad!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sebastian islooking at me with those sweet brown eyes I'm quite assured that hewon't be harrassing me during the viewing like your evil bunnies willyou!



Raspberry


----------



## m.e.

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Sebastian is looking at me withthose sweet brown eyes I'm quite assured that he won't be harrassing meduring the viewing like your evil bunnies will you!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry



Suuuuuure...that's what he _wants_ you to think.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Sebastian is looking at me withthose sweet brown eyes I'm quite assured that he won't be harrassing meduring the viewing like your evil bunnies willyou!??
> 
> ?
> 
> Raspberry




Think Again, Pal.

m.e. is Right.

-Carolyn


----------



## NightPoet00

Haha, you're all hysterical! That picture of the guy saddling the rabbit is funny...and kind of disturbing...


----------



## kookookachoo221

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> You guys are creeping me out!I'm one of those girls who is soooooo afraid of scary movies! IF Iwatch one, it's with a group, I hide behind a pillow and under acrocheted blanket so I can peek through the holes! I'm always incontrol of the remote control so I can stop the movie when it becomestoo intense! I don't think I'll be watching any freaky, horror bunnymovies.


You took the word right out of my mouth!!!!!!

kookookachoo


----------



## Buck Jones

Gettin' closer 'til the night of thescreening. Both Missy and Calbert are poised with front feeton the third level of horizontal rungs on their converted dogcrate...just starin' at mehere onthe'puter. They didn't even budge when I dropped a treat inbehind them. 

Ought oh! I don't like the looks of this!

Buck


----------



## Sarah

Pauly has been withdrawing lately. He spends alot of time in his new playpen, building something out of a magazine,wooden blocks, and a chube. I believe it might be a crude catapult.This morning Mella was drawing up some sort of plans. I'll tell you, Idon't like this one bit.


----------



## Buck Jones

bumping up post for new comers, who might wonder what in the world we are planning on Saturday evening, October 30, 2004!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

Bumping for Lissa.



-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

Why does the cover of my copy look different?


----------



## Carolyn

That's how it should look. The righthand side of the picture you posted is the main Movie poster.It's exactly the same thing, I assure you. They just showedyou the front and back cover of the movie jacket.



-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

Sorry Carolyn...I fell asleep watching this last night.


----------



## Carolyn

*Lissa wrote: *


> Sorry Carolyn...I fell asleep watching this last night.




Oh Goodness, Lissa! No apologies necessary at All! You'll see it when you see it.



-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

I watched the movie Saturday night. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Buck Jones

*Lissa wrote: *


> Iwatched the movie Saturday night. I'm at a loss forwords.


I find that difficult to believe! LOL

Don't turn your back on Lenci. First the pot, then thespay! If she saw the movie, it might be _payback day_soon.

Buck


----------



## Lissa

LMAO. That movie was DUMB!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Carolyn

Lissa wrote:


> LMAO.? That movie was DUMB!!!? Hahaha!




:X Heyyyyy!!! :X

* * * *
LMAO too!


----------



## Carolyn

In the spirit and good will towards each otherand a tradition that Buck really wanted to go forward, I'm asking thosethat had recieved a copy of Night of the Lepus from Buck or myself lastyear or the year before to please make a copy for at least one otherthat don't have it, but would like to see it. 

I have PMed some people, even our "infrequent visitors", to pleaseparticipate and share what was given to them and pass it on. Some havebeen asked to make a copy for a specific person. 

Buck and I had discussed asking folks to do this. Our numbers aregrowing with participation, and this movie is hard to get and tooexpensive to pay full price for. Knowing how happy you were to get acopy, I assure you, it will make you feel good to pass that feeling on.

In honor of Buck, it will be most appreciated. 

Thank you.
-Carolyn


----------



## 

I have yetto replace my copy , Cassi has been teasing to seethe movie. lol Mine got Swipedbythe vindictive EX ,thats why he is an EX , I usedto watch that all the timebefore he took it . corney asit may be , ya gotta love thatMovie!!!!.


----------



## Carolyn

Requests to participate are coming in.

As Buck would say, "What goes around, comes around." 


I'm going to see if my local library can make a copy because I don't have the access to the equipment anymore.



-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

i would love to havea copy


----------



## bunsforlife

I am going to see if I can get a copy made, gunna swipe my parents VCR =p 

Of Course I did hear it was coming out on DVD.... and then I can make plenty of copies


----------



## ayglnu13

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> i would love to havea copy


Me too! Me too!! 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Sorry Folks. We are maxed out on thenumber of requests for the movie. We now have more requeststhan we have copies out there. Sorry, but we have to stophere. 

Hopefully we'll be able to help those that have requested.

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom

Woo Hoo - I just bought it on Ebay for $10. plus $4 shipping.

Peg


----------



## Carolyn

Way to go, Peg!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


That's a great idea, folks...go tohttp://search.ebay.com/Night-of-the-Lepus_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8if you want to purchase a copy.


----------



## JimD

MrsD just bought me copy on ebay.

New DVD for $10 + $4 shipping.

(((((binkie)))))


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> MrsD just bought me copy on ebay.
> 
> New DVD for $10 + $4 shipping.
> 
> (((((binkie)))))




:yes:


----------



## pamnock

Matthew is already preparing for the fun again this year!


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

that's kinda scary...laughing out loud, just kidding


----------



## 

How Cute ,where did you ever findthe Mask , its adorable , butnot as adorable as the guyunderneath it .


----------



## pamnock

Supposed to be scary! It's a horrible horror movie :shock: 

Pam


----------



## pamnock

*gypsy wrote: *


> How Cute ,where did you ever findthe Mask ,




I got the mask today at an animal park down the road from us.

Pam


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

lol, i actually like the mask, only a little, ok a little more, alright fine, i love the mask!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

That's the spirit, Matthew!!! 





You freaked meout!



-Carolyn


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

i don't know who's mask i like better, JimD's or Matthews


----------



## TinysMom

WOO HOO! My copy just arrived - that's fast!

Peg


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> WOO HOO! My copy just arrived - that's fast!
> 
> Peg




I should be getting mine in a day or so :waiting:. I think we ordered from the same place on the same day.


----------



## Carolyn

*Carolyn wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]






Do Not Open Until October 30, 2005.


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Do Not Open Until October 30, 2005.


:growl:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

[align=center]:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:[/align]
[align=center]IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME[/align]
[align=center]Mommy didnt know what it was and she said "open it"... So i opened it and closed it again!! Shhhh!!![/align]


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> [align=center]:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:[/align]
> 
> [align=center]IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Mommy didnt know what it was and she said "open it"... Soi opened it and closed it again!! Shhhh!!![/align]


Gee...I hope it doesn't fall into the DVD player when I open it


----------



## JimD

October 30 is an awful long ways away!

***we may have to have a sneak preview shhhhhhhhhhh!***


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*JimD wrote: *


> October 30 is an awful long ways away!
> 
> ***we may have to have a sneak preview shhhhhhhhhhh!***


I soooo can't wait that long!!!! Maybe your right JimD, we should have a sneak preview!!

-Rosieroo Jones, sorry I lUv MaH bUnS, i forgot it was on your username, again, very sorry


----------



## JimD

Is everybody making plans for Oct 30th?? "Night of the Lepus" screening is marked on your calendars...RIGHT?!?! 

I believe that this will be the "3rd Annual Screening".

Anyone who wants toparticipate on Oct 30th is welcome. Get your ears on and join in!!

I've gota fresh, brand new, never been seen DVD on mybookcase just waiting to be seen. Bought it on eBay. I can't wait!!!!

~Jim


----------



## m.e.

Oooh-ooh! I want to join in :jumpforjoy:

I guess I was in Africa when this thread first got bumped up. I'll have to see if I can find myself a copy...

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## ariel

Ok are all you loopy loos gunna watch this movie on the same date atthe same time???? Cause I seen a copy of the movie and thought aboutwatching it, but I think I will wait and join in and watch with youguys as well (but from my house here LOL) So it could very well be daytime but hey at least I won't be so scared!!!!

So what time do you all plan on watching this weird movie??? And just how scary is it ????


----------



## JimD

Buck Jones* wrote:*


> Most of you are too young to remember the film, _Night ofthe _Lepus, starring Janet Leigh, Rory Calhoun, Stuart Whitman, andothers...the "doc" from Star Trek, for example, but each year aroundHalloween it is viewed simultaneously by rabbit fanciers around thecountry who are in the know.??This year the event will occur onMischief Night, Saturday, October 30th.?


In keeping with the tradition, my group will be watching it on Oct 30th. Probably around 9pm ESTor so.


----------



## Carolyn

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> That be the one! If you have a copy, be sure tojoin us on Saturday, October 30th at 9:00 P.M.EST. Rest of the country views at the same time,compensating for the different time zones, enabling all of ustomake supporting phone calls during the most scary andscintillating scenes.
> 
> Buck


----------



## LuvaBun

Lookee at what I found :jumpforjoy:



It'son Amazon .com, available from 4th October for $14.98

I gotta get me one. Only thing is - 9pm EST is around 2am in the UK. I hope I'm not working the following day :sleep:

Jan


----------



## Zee

Luvabun

You should be ok. 30th is a Friday so you can sleep all day Saturday


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi Zee. I am sure the 30th is a Sunday(it's in October, before Halloween). Haven't got a calendar at hand, socould be wrong. However, I work every other Saturday, so it would bejust my luck to be working :?. Still got to watch it though 

Jan


----------



## Zee

Your right sorry ! I was looking at the wrong month


----------



## LuvaBun

No bother . I guess I will just have to prop my eyes open with matchsticks 

Jan


----------



## m.e.

Jan :highfive:

As soon as I have the money, I am definitely going to pre-order that!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## LuvaBun

m.e. - isn't it wonderful!! Read some of the views on the film - most seem to think it's so bad, that it is great 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn wrote:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Deputy:* "Attention! Attention! Ladies and Gentleman, attention!There is a herd of killer rabbits headed this way, and we desperatelyneed your help! Roll up your windows. Turn on your lights and followthe police car at the entrance of the theater. Please keep calm andcooperate with the authorities. Do you read me?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## Carolyn

Buck Jones wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Raspberry Swirl,
> 
> It's not _really_ scary, it's more comical than anything else.Believe me, you Won't have to hide under the covers. I'll even make acopy for you myself if that's what it takes.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is!? It is really *SCARY*!? Yup.? Yup.? It really is!.?It'll scare the pants right off you and your buns will never be thesame if you permit them to?be exposed to?it.? (puns/bunsintended)?That's why we only watch it once each year on Mischief Night,the night before Halloween.? We all watch it at the same time(9:00 P.M.EST), across the nation, so we can support one another with phone callsif need be and keep all the bunnies under control.
> 
> You have no idea how truculent they become when they see their fiercecousins on the TV screen.? Right away, they?develop ?some grandioseideas and dreams, and if you're not careful,... you're dead meat!
> 
> Dressing up like movie characters helps to confuse the buns, so theydon't get organized and begin to, "feel their oats," so to speak.? Youwill not know how to dress, however, if this is your first screening.?
> 
> First time, don't worry about costuming, but I recommend watching veryclosely,and perhaps taking notes on how to deal with lots and lots ofvery bad bunnies.? As this is the second, of what is an annual_Night?of the Lepus_?event, you will have time to? prepare fornext year...if your bunnies permit!
> 
> Buck
Click to expand...


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Carolyn wrote:
Click to expand...

...reminds me of somebunny I know.


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...reminds me of somebunny I know.
Click to expand...

Who???


----------



## mambo101

Hmmmmmmmmm. The resemblence is quite uncanny.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## BunnyMommy

An interesting coincidence ... When the moversset up my big screen TV in the living room and hooked up all of thegadgets, i.e. VCR, DVD player, etc., I went downstaris to find that the"Night of the Lepus" tape that Buck and Helen sent me was in theVCR! I've left it there ever since and plan to watch it againthis Halloween, hopefully with some of you ...


----------



## LuvaBun

Yep, I'm certainly goingto try and watch it this year with all you 'brave' people 

Jan


----------



## mambo101

The "Official" version of Night Of The Lepus onDVD will be released October 4th. Here is a link where you can ordercopy for less than amazon.com and even get free shipping:

http://www.deepdiscountdvd.com/dvd.cfm?itemID=WBD067597

I have used them before and they aways have the best prices and freeshipping. If you order with the free shipping, I'd order ASAP becausethat option usually take about 13 days turnaround time, if you want itbefore halloween.

The dvd versions being sold on ebay are "copies" of a video tape version. This will be an official studio copy.


----------



## 

You also can get acopy here at Walmart witha pre order . 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=4026333

also at Target 

http://www.target.com/gp/search.html/ref=sr_bx_1/602-5342783-4983833?field-keywords=night+of+the+lepus+&amp;url=index%3Ddvd&amp;x=13&amp;y=9


----------



## Carolyn

Very Cool, Folks! Thanks for the information! Anyone that wants to see it can get themselves a copy.

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*bump* for Laura.


----------



## BunnyLover

For those of you that have Netflix, "Night ofthe Lepus" is available there.http://www.netflix.comIjust put it in my Queue.:dancing:

I can't wait to see it!:scared:

Lissa


----------



## JimD

*18 days until screening!!*:bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2

W:shock:W Then again lastyear:apollo:was an only fur kid. This year he has 6 siblings, err Imean cohorts. Now that I think about it they have all been putting onsome weight. And Norman nipped me last night. Perhaps it wasn't a nipbut simply a taste test.:shock:

Maybe I can have Dale move the tv to my room, Iam going to need7 pairs of ear muffs so the bunns can't hear the movie. I can shut thedoor and lock myself in. A bag of popcorn and I'll be all set. 

Oh wait munching popcorn might mask the sound of them sneakingup on me. I'm toast I tell ya toast. If I disappear after the 30th youkow what happened to me.

Tina


----------



## JimD

:run::runningrabbit:


----------



## dajeti2

*JimD wrote:*


> *18 days untilscreening!!*:bunnydance:


Don't you meanSCREAMING



Tina


----------



## m.e.

Ours came in the mail yesterday from Amazon.com


----------



## JimD

:scared:


----------



## JimD

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *18 days untilscreening!!*:bunnydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you meanSCREAMING
> 
> 
> 
> Tina
Click to expand...

:wink:....great minds think alike!!

I can't wait until OCT 30th!!!

I think we'll watch Nightmare Before Christmas tonight


----------



## LuvaBun

*m.e. wrote: *


> Ours came in the mail yesterday from Amazon.com


I am waiting for mine to come from Amazon. Hopefully it will be in the next 2 weeks

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

This is the week for watching NIGHT OF THE LEPUS. 

(Yes, I do realize this is from Monty Python's movie, but it fits with this movie too. :wink: )

People get ready!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Monty Python and the Holy Grail is one of my alltime favorites. I have the DVD and never get tired ofwatching it. Of course, the rabbit scene is the bestpart. I don't let Sparky and Scooter watch though - no sensein giving them any ideas!


----------



## Carolyn

slavetoabunny,

Have you seen Night of the Lepus yet? If you liked that part in Monty Python's movie, you'll love this movie.

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oooooh.......a must see! I justordered a copy from E-Bay. I just know I am going to get "thelook" from my husband over this one.


----------



## Carolyn

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I just ordered a copy from E-Bay.




:groupparty:

Glad you'll be joining us!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I wish we could join ya but we dont have either one of the dvds or videos.


----------



## Carolyn

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I wish we could join ya but we dont have either one of thedvds or videos.




Try ebay, SPM.



-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Will do as soon as I get my bday card from my dad.


----------



## Lissa

If anybody is interested....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Night-Of-The-Lepus-DVD-Sealed-New-carnivorous-rabbits_W0QQitemZ6444080978QQcategoryZ617QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JimD

*:runningrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit:*

*:runningrabbit:2 days:runningrabbit:*

:runningrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit:


----------



## LuvaBun

:jumpforjoy:Oooh, ooh, mine hasarrived! I am so ready to watch this. Are we watchibng on the 30th oron Halloween itself (31st)???

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> :jumpforjoy:Oooh, ooh, mine has arrived! I am soready to watch this. Are we watchibng on the 30th or on Halloweenitself (31st)???
> 
> Jan




Hi Jan! :wave:

We're watching it on October 30th at 9:00 Eastern Standard Time in the USA.

I'm thrilled you'll be joining us this year. :yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

Thanks Carolyn. That will be 2 a.m. on 31sthere. (At lease, I think it will. Do your clocks go back this weekend,like ours do?)

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

:faint: And you'regoing to watch it with us???



Now THAT'S DEDICATION! 

Yes, we set our clocks back this weekend too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Yep, but I may have to blindfold Perry andPernod so they don't see it. They have already been acting kind ofstrange!:witch:.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Tonight's the Night!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Indeed! The night we all watch the movie at the same time. :jumpforjoy:

Cali is acting bizarre today. She's freakin me out. I have no controlover her at this moment. Tucker, of course you know I never have anycontrol over, is flinging things in his cage left and right, andFauna's being a little doll. Ernestine's hearing seems to be sharperthan usual. 

It's all just a little bit unnerving. Something's in the air. I can feel it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Carolyn,

Snuggy has been thumping all morning and giving Kevin the evil eye. I don't know what the deal is.

I'm not letting her watch the movie!

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I had meathead out last night and he was more hyper than he ever was and gave me a huge scratch on my chest.


----------



## Carolyn

There's an eerie feeling here. It's very quiet, The Missus and I just felt a slight tremor of the earth around us.

This could be The Big One.

Taking Cover. 
Over and Out.

-Carolyn and The Missus


----------



## LuvaBun

Pernod and Perry are dancing aroung the cage.John has gone to bed (it's going on for 2 am) and I am alone with thebunnies..........:scared:

Good luck, everyone!

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

During the viewing of the Movie, Buddy,Stormy and Koda were watching too. Now they are digging and scratchingto get out. Uh uh No Way. I'm scared.

Tina


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I dunno, daddy and i watched it. it must be anacquired taste because i really wasnt spooked or excited by it. Ohwell. It was worth a try.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I wish I was watching it with all of you guys.we are going to get The night of Lupus and Monty Python the Holy Crail.MeatHead is in the worst mood ever.


----------



## Lissa

I fell asleep watching it last night. :bed:


----------



## Carolyn

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Raspberry Swirl,
> 
> It's not _really_ scary, it's more comical than anything else.Believe me, you Won't have to hide under the covers. I'll even make acopy for you myself if that's what it takes.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is! It is really *SCARY*! Yup. Yup. It really is!.It'll scare the pants right off you and your buns will neverbe the same if you permit them to be exposed to it.(puns/buns intended) That's why we only watch itonce each year on Mischief Night, the night before Halloween.We all watch it at the same time(9:00 P.M. EST), across thenation, so we can support one another with phone calls if need be andkeep all the bunnies under control.
> 
> You have no idea how truculent they become when they see their fiercecousins on the TV screen. Right away, they develop somegrandiose ideas and dreams, and if you're not careful,... you're deadmeat!
> 
> Dressing up like movie characters helps to confuse the buns, so theydon't get organized and begin to, "feel their oats," so to speak.You will not know how to dress, however, if this is yourfirst screening.
> 
> First time, don't worry about costuming, but I recommend watching veryclosely,and perhaps taking notes on how to deal with lots and lots ofvery bad bunnies. As this is the second, of what is an annual_Night of the Lepus _event, you will have time to prepare for nextyear...if your bunnies permit!
> 
> Buck
Click to expand...


----------



## JimD

:shock:....anybody else sleep with the lights on??

..."things" kept going *THUMP* in the night.:scared:

....and I wore bunnie ears when I feed the crew this morning......they looked just a liiiiittle too hungry :?.


----------



## LuvaBun

When I eventually got to bed at 4 am, I kept dreaming of bunnies with blood dripping from their teeth:scared:.

Got to say though, that the humans deserved it, after treating therabbits like that. :X. Perry and Pernod are being*really *bad today, like they are daring me to stop them .

BTW Carolyn, I swear that was Cali leading them. And I'm sure I saw m.e.'s Rex in there too!!!

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

Well needless to say I am exhausted. Boythat movie got this bunch riled up real good. They were slinging alltheir toys and bowls from one end of the cage to the other, rattlingcage doors, thumping and digging until almost four this morning.

Koda kept watching the movie and staring at Jeremy. He finallyspoke and said, "Mom make her quit looking at me she's freaking meout." He slept with a nightlight on.:shock:

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Got to say though, that the humans deserved it, after treating the rabbits like that. :X.
> BTW Carolyn, I swear that was Cali leading them. And I'm sure I saw m.e.'s Rex in there too!!!
> 
> Jan




I said to The Missus when they were leading the rabbit towardselectricution, that there were undoubtedly people on the forum thatwere routing for the rabbits and feeling sorry for them. Shesaid, "But they eat people!" I said to her, "That doesn'tmatter to the rabbit people I know. They'll still feel sorryfor them." 

Too Funny about Cali leading the way. No Doubt, she wastaking bites out of anything and everything she could sink those teethinto. Even Helen said that some of those rabbits could'vebeen Cali or her family members. 

Has everyone checked in that were hit? Are we sure we didn't lose any members to The Lepus??

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Sooooo....that'swhy Charlie Brown got so many rocks......

....to drop them down holes to see if there are giant bunnies down there, right?!?

~Jim

p.s. .....anybody notice Tootsie running with the herd??


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> anybody notice Tootsie running with the herd??




YES!!!


----------



## JimD

Did anybody else laugh at the part with the 3 bunnies that were "foaming" at the mouth????

....it looked like they had mushed their faces in yogurt .



Or when a giant bunnie(suit) would attack somebody :laugh:


----------



## JimD

are you ready?



:sofa


----------



## cheryl

I'm going to have to see if i can find that dvdsomewhere,i'm going to ask around,i really want to see it so i can seewhat it is all about,sounds pretty intriguing



cheryl


----------



## JimD

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> I'm going to have to see if i can find that dvdsomewhere,i'm going to ask around,i really want to see it so i can seewhat it is all about,sounds pretty intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


Ebay has a lot for sale. That's where I got my copy.
Mine was distributed by a Canadian company and has French subtitles...a bit distracting, but so funny!

Remember......the RO multi-site screening will be on Oct 30th.....at 9:00 Eastern Standard Time in the USA.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I wish we have it too. I want to see the Monty Python the Holy Grail. I wanna see that big bunny.


----------



## cheryl

Oh good one Jim!,i never thought of ebay



cheryl


----------



## mambo101

Here's a link to a clip of the Monty Python killer rabbit scene:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V3NJi3WRKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V3NJi3WRKY[/ame]


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Here's a link to a clip of the Monty Python killer rabbit scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V3NJi3WRKY


:laugh:I love that part!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*JimD wrote:*


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a linkto a clip of the Monty Python killer rabbit scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V3NJi3WRKY
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:I love that part!
Click to expand...

I started laughing when I saw it, cute bun too. hahahaha, myhubby looked at me like what is wrong with you hun. :bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove

Killer rabbit rules!


----------



## irishmist

just to let you know that Best Buy carries Thenight of the lepus and if you have a Coconuts or FYI music stores theycan and will order it in for you. Both stores sell it for19.99


----------



## pinksalamander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wduI6vjidzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wduI6vjidzk[/ame]

I wanna see it now! How funny!


----------



## JimD

6 MORE DAYS !!!


----------



## Runestonez

Tony and I bought a copy to see what all thehubbub was about....and do you know who has a starringrole????? *SOCKS*!!!  I swear theone bunny that you see in a couple of the scenes is none other than ourbaby Socks!! No one told us he was a star!!:shock: Uhm...maybe I'll double check to make sure his cageis closed tight before bed...hmmm...:lookaround

Bring on Night of the Lepus!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Bassetluv

*"How many eyes does horror have? How many times will terror strike?"*









:shock:


----------



## JimD

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *"How many eyes does horror have? How many times will terror strike?"*
> 
> :shock:


You can just see the tops of Tootsie's ears in that shot .

*4 MORE DAYS !!*


----------



## pamnock

Seriously guys - now I'm really scared . . .

I don't think it's save to go out to the rabbitry . . .


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Now I'm really scared... 

A sweet bunny like Pebbles! :shock:







Rainbows! :nerves1


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Pet_Bunny, how do you get those awesome shots!???


----------



## pamnock

Holy Cow!Are none of ussafe??????* *


>


----------



## JimD

*2 MORE DAYS !!!*



Are anybunnie elses buns starting to act strange?? :?

I'm getting ready!!!!


----------



## naturestee

I have got to get this movie!

And Mocha's already hyped up for her Halloween rampage. Youshould see the black eye she gave me.:? I'll post about it inthe regular forum.


----------



## missyscove

Yay, they have it on netflix, though I don't think I'll get it in time for Halloween, it'll still be entertaining.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

I'm 19, but this is totally my favorite movie.I've been trying to obtain a copy and you can buy it online, but Ididn't get a debit card until recently. And then I spent all my casheson those Enderbies...

And I did notice it playing in the Oracle scene in The Matrix. 

I want to have a Lepus party! 



I made my one bunny a myspace and that was one of the only bunny movies I coudl think to put for her under ''favorite movies''.

Her favorite music is ''hip hop''

bwuahahahahaa. ha....


----------



## Elf Mommy

Are we screening tonight????? I want IN if we are!!!


----------



## JimD

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Are we screening tonight????? I want IN if we are!!!




HI ELF MOMMY!!!!!!!:wave:



I'll be hitting the "Play" button at 9pm EST (US) .... :sofa:.... right after I put the locks on the cages.

`jim


----------



## Jenifer

How old is this movie?

Lol it looks so cheesy but interesting... attacking evil furry bunnies....lol

:devil:bunny24


----------



## mambo101

NO RABBIT OWNER WILL BE SAFE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock2::embarrassed::witch:


----------



## pamnock

We watched it last night - very scary indeed :scared:



Pam


----------



## mambo101

IT'S TIME!!!


----------



## missyscove

So my bunny-loving friend and I watched ittonight before we went trick-or-treating (yes, we're big kids, sowhat?). So, so great. And so tough to takeseriously. I'm looking into buying it, or giving it to myfriend who is allergic, like deathly allergic, to rabbits. Wealways joke about how a cute cuddly rabbit would hop over to her, andshe'd scream and run away.


----------



## JimD

:sofa:



.....is it safe to come out now?


----------



## mambo101

Yeppers!!!:colors:


----------



## JimD

:bump


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hehe this is awesome! I was looking for this at a local used video store and they didn't have it. I'll have to make someone buy it off of ebay for me


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Hehe! My boyfriend bought me a copy! It should be here in the next 2 weeks or so inkbouce:


----------



## TinysMom

I think Tiny's ready......we heard him talking to Miss Bea about a sequel too...





















I did hear Miss Bea reminding him this is still only SEPTEMBER...she remembers her months from the year she spent in a kindergarten classroom...so she was telling him he had a whole month to wait...(I think she was trying to stash the craisins away for her treat)...

Peg*

JimD wrote: *


> :bump


----------



## JimD

ARE WE READY ????:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

What is this movie?


----------



## missyscove

I don't know if I ever mentioned this, but my best bunny-loving friend gave me Night of the Lepus for my birthday. I'll definitely pull it out tomorrow.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I just finished watching it with my family :biggrin2:AWESOME! It's definately going to become a tradition!


----------



## JimD

:bump:scared:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Wow, how did you ever dig this up, Jim? 

That movie actually sounds pretty cool. I wonder if my parents have ever seen it....?!?!. lol. 

Emily


----------



## pamnock

Most certainly a "must see" film - we watch it every year!



Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy

I have my copy (personally sent to me by the famous Buck Jones himself) at the ready!!! Let's see what mischief the buns get into this year!!!

Minda


----------



## missyscove

I brought my copy to college with me and will be sharing it on one of the movie nights we have in my dorm.
I'm excited about spreading the bunny love.


----------



## Bassetluv

Mine's in the bookcase, awaiting All Hallow's Eve. I just have to make sure His Yofiness doesn't get to see any of it. Might give the little rotter ideas.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Ah yes, it's time to dust off the movie! This is one movie that I need to make sure Snowball doesn't see. I get attacked enough as it is.


----------



## JimD

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Wow, how did you ever dig this up, Jim?


The bunny voices called to me...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Haven't seen it yet. :baghead


----------



## myheart

Just looked... My public library doesn't have it :?. Can I trust Ebay or Amazon with their DVD's? Or does anyone have a better source to get a copy?

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy

*myheart wrote: *


> Just looked... My public library doesn't have it :?. Can I trust Ebay or Amazon with their DVD's? Or does anyone have a better source to get a copy?
> 
> myheart


I'd trust Amazon more than Ebay, personally


----------



## missyscove

Netflix has it.

That's where I got it the first time, now I have my own copy.


----------



## pinksalamander

*myheart wrote: *


> Just looked... My public library doesn't have it :?. Can I trust Ebay or Amazon with their DVD's? Or does anyone have a better source to get a copy?
> 
> myheart


You can always trust Amazon! They are very big on customer service. I've been spending about Â£10 a month with them on books and DVDs for about a year now and have never ever had a problem.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

OMG This thread was started in 2004 :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


>


Just as a reminder - keep your bunnies from watching it....(its an *old* picture of Tiny getting set up to watch it last year)


----------



## myheart

*Becca wrote: *


> OMG This thread was started in 2004 :shock::shock::shock::shock:



I know....!!! I can't wait to read each and every page of this thread!!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Becca wrote: *


> OMG This thread was started in 2004 :shock::shock::shock::shock:


Lol, this thread gets resurrected every October. It's an annual tradition for RO members to watch Night of the Lepus on Halloween.


----------



## JimD

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> That be the one! If you have a copy, be sure to join us on*October 30th at 9:00 P.M. EST*.Rest of the country views at the same time, compensating for the different time zones, enabling all of us tomake supporting phone calls during the most scary and scintillating scenes.
> 
> Buck


:sofa:


----------



## myheart

I just ordered my copy from Amazon!!! I'll be here with movie loaded and computer on-line!!! I'm scared already :shock:!!!

myheart


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> *Buck Jones wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That be the one! If you have a copy, be sure to join us on*October 30th at 9:00 P.M. EST*.Rest of the country views at the same time, compensating for the different time zones, enabling all of us tomake supporting phone calls during the most scary and scintillating scenes.
> 
> Buck
> 
> 
> 
> :sofa:
Click to expand...


Tomorrow night folks!!!

This tradition was started before we had Chat capabilities and we had to rely on phones.

And remember, we're supposed to confuse our bunnies....we dress them up like humans, and we disguise ourselves as bunnies!!!


----------



## BethM

My husband got that for me last Christmas. I'm pretty sure he picked it up at Best Buy. I just looked on their website, and they have a store-locater for it, so you could put in your zip code and see if your local stores have it in stock.


----------



## JimD

My DVD is in English and has French subtitles....got it from a Canadian e-store.


Quite nice for those French lops.
:nod


----------



## myheart

My copy of the movie arrived just in time today!!!! I like ordering from Amazon because there are enough things that are ten to fifteen dollars to get the free shipping when combined for a twenty-five dollar order. So I was also able to order "A House Rabbit Primer" by Lucile Moore. I had seen this on another thread and put it on my wish list for a future purchase. So now I have the movie and a new bunny-book to read this weekend!! 

So you all around 9:00 tomorrow night!!!! :shock:

myheart


----------



## JimD

Sooooo.....did anyone watch last night?:?

Or did EVERYONE watch, and now are afraid to come out of hiding?:shock:

I had a few problems last night and wasn't able to watch it, but plan on doing so tonight (between giving out candy to the trick-or-treaters)


----------



## JimD

OMG....

The giant bunnies must have gotten all of th RO members!!!!

:scared:


----------



## TinysMom

*JimD wrote: *


> OMG....
> 
> The giant bunnies must have gotten all of th RO members!!!!
> 
> :scared:


I didn't watch. I thought about it...but it would've been too painful right now and reminded me too much of Tiny everytime I saw a black rabbit.

Besides - I didn't want Zeus to get any bright ideas..


----------



## myheart

I knew it was last night that we were all watching it, but for some unknownreason I convinced myself thatthe viewing was on the 31st and not the 30th. :dunnoI swear the older I get....

I was going to watch it tonight, but I am not feeling the best and decided to go to bed with my laptop and catch up on some RO happenings before going to sleep. Now I don't know if I should just save the movie until next year, or get some popcorn and watch it this weekend. 

opcorn2

I just don't want to be scared all by myself.... :wiggle

myheart


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh noes....I didn't watch it either! :baghead

Ah well, doesn't mean we all still can't watch it (hows that for bad sentence structure )

And Halloween was a bust here...I had (at the very most) 10 children show up. Where was everybody???

P.S. Anyone want a bag of chips? I can fax it to you...


----------



## myheart

:bump

What...?!!!!:shock:No one is making plans for the big event as of yet?!!!! Time is running short on getting the word out for the date/time. Where's Jim D? Isn't he the official organizer of the movie event of the year? :dunno

Oooo... can't wait this year, since I missed it last year. Gonna be soooo scary...:shock::nerves1

myheart


----------



## naturestee

My house your yours, Myheart?:biggrin2:

I've never seen it either, but I love cheesy horror movies!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I missed it last year too... hmm, anyone have any good, healthy torrents?
http://www.onlytorrents.com/torrent/night-of-the-lepus-1972:9a4eecb0bdb708d8225b1cb56ee04dacc02f390c
http://alivetorrents.com/torrent/2491303/night-of-the-lepus

This one should be awesome.. 33 seeds: http://torrentportal.com/details/1510324/Night.Of.The.Lepus.1972.DVDRip.Xvid-G4L.avi.torrent

I'll start it when I get home


----------



## kirbyultra

Wait, what? Is this a scary movie? I don't like scary movies one bit... but what is this about bunnies loving it? :?


----------



## TinysMom

I need to dig out my copy - and make sure all the flemmies are locked up where they can't see it or hear it....lest they get ideas!


----------



## TinysMom

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wait, what? Is this a scary movie? I don't like scary movies one bit... but what is this about bunnies loving it? :?


Its a very very VERY cheesy movie about bunnies getting a serum that makes them HUGE and taking over a town and stuff....

I forget when the movie was made - but it is pretty laughable....


----------



## kirbyultra

Added it to netflix


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> - but it is pretty laughable....



Laugh whilst yee can!!!

Large bunnies will rule the night!!

Muahahaha!!!

:nerves1


----------



## JimD

4 MORE DAYS !!


----------



## missyscove

I brought my copy to college with me, so I'll definitely be getting it out. 
:brownbunny


----------



## JimD

:scared:


----------



## kirbyultra

DVD will get here TOMORROW!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Maybe someday.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

This torrent downloaded for me in less than 4 hours last night. 1 seeder, 4 leeches; I will try to seed more.

http://alivetorrents.com/torrent/2491303/night-of-the-lepus
No viruses or anything.
I used Azureus


----------



## JimD

:sofa:


----------



## JimD

Buck Jones* wrote: *


> If you have a copy, be sure to join us on*October 30th at 9:00 P.M. EST*.Rest of the country views at the same time, compensating for the different time zones, enabling all of us tomake supporting phone calls during the most scary and scintillating scenes.
> 
> Buck


:yeahthat:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

If anyone wants my number for support, I'll PM it to ya 
WHOOO! Am excited, Jim!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no...Nyx is in the calf manna bag and saying she "needs more energy for the upcoming movie..."


----------



## naturestee

As long as it doesn't get more foggy (spooky!) out, Myheart and I will be scaring ourselves silly at my house. I think she's worried her bunnies will turn on her. She doesn't yet realize the full evil potential of Mocha!

Good thing the police station, fire station, and hospital are all within a few blocks!:shock:


----------



## JimD

ACK!!!!

I can't get my DVD player to work!!! And I'm not sure where the portable one is either!!!

Arrrrg!

I'll have to see if my laptop will play it.

Why does this kind of stuff always happen at the most inopportune time??

Welllll....I know it by heart. Maybe I'll just act it out for the buns. My Janet Leigh impression is a bit rusty, but I think it'll do.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

just got a copy, brand new, on DVD from Amazon for $5.99


----------



## JimD

For those that didn't get a copy (or possibly can't watch it) there are some other scary shows on tonight.

"Ghost Adventures: LIVE" is on the Travel Channel starting at 8pm (EST)
Their regular show is on right now!

"Young Frankenstein" is on the AMC Channel starting at 8pm (EST)

BIO Channel has scary stuff on all night tonight.

Chiller Channel is always a good bet, too.


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh no...Nyx is in the calf manna bag and saying she "needs more energy for the upcoming movie..."



Oh my!!

I hope she didn't get into the"special" calf manna!!


----------



## JimD

My copy of "Night of the Lepus" has French subtitles....so all of the French Lops will be able to understand, I guess.

:expressionless


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> And I'm not sure where the portable one is either!!!



*Good news*: I found the portable player

*Bad news*: You guessed it!!! The battery is dead, and I can't find the charger cord.



The game's afoot!!!!

***off to hunt for the cord***

I WILL NOT BE DENIED!!!


----------



## naturestee

Hurry, Jim! Hurry!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Hurry, Jim!

Hey, are we going to chat in the side bar? Might be easier for everyone to talk to eachother...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

The film has started!


----------



## Elf Mommy

I only have it on VCR (from Buck himself) and there aren't any VCR players in the house anymore!!! ARGH!!! I'm imagining it in my mind with you all though!!! I'll watch it after school on Monday in my classroom


----------



## JimD

:biggrin2:

Live broadcasting (video only)

Night of the Lepus....whilst we carve pumpkins!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/night-of-the-lepus


----------



## Elf Mommy

OMG! Jim you rock!  hehe


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Awesome jack-o-lantern, Jim


----------



## NorthernAutumn

It's all over here, Jim... credits rolling, and folks frolicking in the fields, free of mutant killer buns at last...

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JimD

THANKS FOR JOINING US!!!

The bunnies behaved and we all survived unscathed. Whew!!

It was soooooo much fun!

Maybe we'll do a broadcast tomorrow when we carve the rest of the jack-o's.
I think we're watching Wallace and Grommit "The Curse of the WereRabbit"


----------



## JimD

mmmmmmmmmm!

The house smells like roasted pumpkin seeds!


----------



## JimD

Did everybun else make it through !??!

:?

Check in!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:sofa:Alive and well here in Ontario 

Will be looking forward to Wallace & Gromit tomorrow 
opcorn2


----------



## myheart

Sorry we didn't check in during the film... There were a few brown-outs that caused Naturestee's computer to have the blue-screen-of-death, as she puts it. 

We had fun watching the movie for the first time. I'm glad I took the drive to watch it with some-bun else. Really made for better screams and laughs. Those were some mighty ferocious rabbits!!! Naturestee wanted to find them all and hug them up, mean and dripping with blood as they were!!!

The movie was so scary that, "Your hare will stand on end!" :shock:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL


----------



## JimD

:bump






:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:



Who's up towatching it this year???


----------



## myheart

I still have my copy.... :biggrin:


----------



## JimD

Somehow I missed doing this last year.


I've got to go out tomorrow and pick up a few pumpkins to carve.
Not sure if I'll be doing a"view & carve" event again this year. My portable DVD player is on the fritz.

It's snowing right now....been snowing ALL day.
Feels more like Xmas than Halloween.

:?


----------



## JimD

Those ofyou thathave a copy, be sure to join us on Monday, October 31th at 9:00 P.M. EST.

Make sure your buns are safely secured in their cages!!!!
And don't forget to dress-up/disguise yourselves as bunnies..... so they think you one of them!!


:shock:


----------



## Anaira

Aah I've been after a copy of this! I doubt I will be able to find a copy by Monday though.


----------



## JimD

Is anybun out there???

:sofa:


----------



## myheart

Hi Jim :bunny18<----- watch out!! big bad bunny!!! lol


----------



## JimD

. :run: :runningrabbit:



Right now I'm watching the live broadcast of Ghost Hunters at Pennhurst State School and Hospital.

I may serve the buns dinner a little late and try to distract them from watching "Night of the Lepus".


My wife borrowed mybunny ears disguise, so I'm running an extra risk this year.



***I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!!***


----------



## JimD

The buns are playing "Thump or Treat"!!

I guess I'll just have to feed them and hope they take a nap afterwards.


Wish me luck!!
:lookaround


----------



## myheart

Oh gosh... this is the first time I'm watching it alone... :nerves1 I'm not sure I'll be able to watch all of the way through the movie. I might have to watch it in parts... I hope I don't have any bad dreams of heavy-breathing bunnies the size of wolves!!! anic:


----------



## JimD

I just started the movie.

I don't think the buns are aware yet.

Janet....the wolf sized ones would be the smaller ones. 
It's the garbage truck sized ones ya gotta watch for!!!


----------



## myheart

anic:.... garbage truck-sized?!!!!


----------



## JimD

That little girl was the one who caused it!!


----------



## myheart

But.... but.... the bunnies were so cuddly and sweet.... Mwa-a-a-a-a!!! :shock:


----------



## JimD

Watch out!!

Run!!

Hide!!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhnoooooo!
:faint:


----------



## JimD

Everybun OKAY ??

:?


----------



## myheart

Jim????....

....Jim??!!!....

...Jim!!!!!!...

Somebody Help!!! I think the bunnies may have gotten to Jim!!!!


----------



## myheart

JimD wrote:


> Everybun OKAY ??
> 
> :?



Whew... we were just posting at the same time...


----------



## JimD

I'm okay.

Glad you made it too!

Another year unscathed!!!!

That was so much fun!!!! Can't wait 'til next year.


----------



## mmfh

I LOVE this movie!! Last year I found it for sale at the dollar store and bought it


----------



## MiniLopHop

I saw this for the first time this year. It was...uuummm... special? I don't see watching it again so I'm giving it to a coworker that loves old horror films. I tend to not like scarry movies even though this one made me laugh in parts, I find the beginning just too sad. I hate to hear rabbits scream.


----------

